# Paradox: Obese Male Heart Disease Patients Live Longer



## Observer (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a real analomy -- obese heart disease patients have a longer life expectancy than the non-obese, according to a study reported here. 

Unfortunately its not a free ride. Part of the reason is more aggressive treatment and they do have other health problems along with the longer life span.


----------

